# $450 Professional Custom Book Cover Illlustration for Fantasy & Sci-Fi (Updated)



## jbrown67 (Jan 12, 2015)

I am a freelance professional artist. I focus on environment painting and have 3 years and over 50 clients of experience. I do book covers, book concept art, board game art, video game concept art, or anything else you can think of. My full portfolio is at *www.jeffbrowngraphics.com* and my email is *[email protected]*. I have a book covers and faq section on my website as well, please check it out! Please contact me if you have any questions!

I charge *$450* for the front cover illustration
*$200* extra for a wraparound cover
*$200* extra for design & typography

I have some frequently asked questions below

























































































*How do I go about commissioning you to do work for my project?*

You can send me an email to [email protected] whenever you would like! I would love to hear about your project and what I could do for you. I am always available to help answer any of your questions regarding my work.

I generally ask people who are interested in commissioning me for a brief description of what they would like me to do, the deadline (if there is one), and any other information I might need. Once I agree to take on the project, I ask for a $50 deposit upfront. The rest of the money can be paid upon completion at which point I will send the high resolution files.

*What kind of work do you do?*

I have experience in a lot of fields of artwork, however right now I am only accepting environment and landscape based pieces. This doesn't mean that there are no characters, but it means that they would be smaller and not the main focus of the piece necessarily. If the piece fits with most of the work you see in my gallery, that means I will be more than happy to do it for you!

As far as what kind of projects I work for, I am more than open to working for new projects and new ideas of working. Many clients have had me work on projects that I would have never thought I could work for!

My most common projects are book covers, video game concept art, indie movie concept art, card art, board game covers, RPG illustrations, and interior book illustrations.

*How do you work?*

I start with a description, either by a phone call, skype, hangout, etc with my client. After that I make a few basic sketches for the client to choose from and make changes so we are both on the same page. Once we are both happy with the sketch, I will paint it to about 50% completion and will send it to the client for approval. After that I will render it to almost completion and will check if there are any final changes. Once I receive the final payment, I will send all the full resolution files that are needed.

*What do you use to create your artwork?*

I use an iMac with the latest version of Adobe Photoshop CC and an Intuos4 graphics tablet

*How do I pay you?*

Payments can be sent via Paypal to *[email protected]*. I can also do invoices through Paypal upon request.

*www.jeffbrowngraphics.com
[email protected]*

_Edited to shrink image to accommodate those using mobile devices or older monitors. Thanks for understanding. --Betsy_


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice work! Most of my genre stuff needs character portraits, but if I do some titles where a landscape might work better, I'll ping you. Really nice work, though!


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Outstanding work.  For some reason, I really love the post-apocalyptic one the best, even though I don't like that genre, because it speaks so well as a book cover.  You really do outstanding work.


----------



## J.R. Kiefer (Feb 16, 2015)

Bookmarked


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

Great talent and work mate! I may be interested in working with you.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Great work, Jeff.


----------



## Bronwyn Kienapple (Feb 2, 2015)

Beautiful work! Do you do character illustration as well?

Edit: because I just checked out your website. I'm also Canadian (Toronto) and living in Mexico City. Great minds think alike.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Gorgeous! Forget book covers ... I want those on my living room walls!


----------



## jbrown67 (Jan 12, 2015)

Jim Johnson said:


> Nice work! Most of my genre stuff needs character portraits, but if I do some titles where a landscape might work better, I'll ping you. Really nice work, though!


Thanks!


----------



## Tommy Muncie (Dec 8, 2014)

Those are indeed some sweet pictures....I couldn't afford them on my current budget but I'm bookmarking this anyway in case things ever change!


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Bookmarked. When I complete my series, I might give you a buzz to do box set wrap-around design. Excellent work.


----------



## Steve W. (Feb 23, 2011)

Whoa, that is some dang awesome work, sir! Bookmarked!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Awesome work.  Sadly out of my means at the moment, but one of theses days hopefully


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Drooling ...


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Lovely genre work. Bookmarking!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2015)

Excellent work.

We work with authors sometimes to promote their books. Often they need new covers. I'll contact you if there's a good fit.

You should reconsider not doing characters/people. Most book covers need people.


----------



## jbrown67 (Jan 12, 2015)

Heather Hamilton-Senter said:


> Lovely genre work. Bookmarking!


Thank you!


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

You do absolutely stunning work!  Just gorgeous.

It's so far out of my price range, though, that it's not even a remote possibility for me.


----------



## terric (Feb 24, 2015)

These are absolutely gorgeous! Are they completely Photoshop or do you start with a different medium? They look so painterly!


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Dobby the House Elf (Aug 16, 2014)

Must not spend money on unnecessary graphics (non-cover pictures)! Must not! So completely amazing!


----------



## CJAnderson (Oct 29, 2014)

Amazing detail


----------



## Jordan Rivet (Jan 13, 2015)

These are wonderful! I could stare at the one with the waterfalls all day.


----------



## jbrown67 (Jan 12, 2015)

terric said:


> These are absolutely gorgeous! Are they completely Photoshop or do you start with a different medium? They look so painterly!


Thanks! It's all in photoshop but I use a lot of traditional media techniques.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

ゴジラ said:


> I'm working with this artist at the moment. He's AWESOME! I've got him for three covers and he's working on the first at the moment. The first picture has the thumbnails he sent me, and the second picture is how he's developing the cover that I picked. It was tough to choose. I'm so enamored with his work!


That's stunning!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2015)

Do you do website design? In a month or two there's a website redesign I want to do. Please let me know if you do or just pm me.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Well done, sir!


----------



## terric (Feb 24, 2015)

You have amazing Photoshop skills! Again these are beautiful.


----------



## jbrown67 (Jan 12, 2015)

ireaderreview said:


> Do you do website design? In a month or two there's a website redesign I want to do. Please let me know if you do or just pm me.


Hello, unfortunately i'm not in the business of web design. Thanks for asking though!!
Jeff


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Amazing detail. You're very talented.


----------



## michaelwlayne (Sep 7, 2013)

I've worked with Jeff on my last two covers and just started with him on a third. Super easy to work with. Very accommodating and fast. I think each of my original fantasy digital paintings/photo manipulations went from sketch to finished product in just over a week. And of course there is the quality of the art. But you can see that just from looking at his samples. Dude has chops. Highly recommend. Now, NO ONE call him please, until he has finished my cover. lol. Just kidding. No, seriously...  Well worth it!


----------



## DanaG (Feb 13, 2011)

The artwork is so pretty I'm tempted to switch genres, just so I could have one of those covers.


----------



## jbrown67 (Jan 12, 2015)

Sherry_Soule said:


> Amazing detail. You're very talented.


Thanks!


----------



## jbrown67 (Jan 12, 2015)

DanaG said:


> The artwork is so pretty I'm tempted to switch genres, just so I could have one of those covers.


Haha thanks! Do it!!!


----------



## rgbeckwith (Feb 5, 2014)

That is some beautiful work!

R.G.


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

Do you use a stylus to craft those pictures?!


----------



## jbrown67 (Jan 12, 2015)

Tyler Danann said:


> Do you use a stylus to craft those pictures?!


Yes, that's correct!


----------



## jbrown67 (Jan 12, 2015)

rgbeckwith said:


> That is some beautiful work!
> 
> R.G.


Thank you!!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow! Stunningly gorgeous artwork!


----------



## jbrown67 (Jan 12, 2015)

Marilyn Peake said:


> Wow! Stunningly gorgeous artwork!


Thank you!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, jbrown--

Sorry for the delay in giving you your official welcome as a service provider--I was traveling and missed your post! Please be sure to read this--it contains important information about how to advertise here on KBoards!

Welcome to Kboards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café![br][br]Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages Listing, found here:[br]http://www.kboards.com/yp/[br][br]The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.[br][br]In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator [br][br]Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service, for example, by asking KB members for feedback and doing an Internet search such as "service provider name" complaints.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Love those. Just beautiful


----------



## jbrown67 (Jan 12, 2015)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hi, jbrown--
> 
> Sorry for the delay in giving you your official welcome as a service provider--I was traveling and missed your post! Please be sure to read this--it contains important information about how to advertise here on KBoards!
> 
> Welcome to Kboards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe![br][br]Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages Listing, found here:[br]http://www.kboards.com/yp/[br][br]The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.[br][br]In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator [br][br]Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service, for example, by asking KB members for feedback and doing an Internet search such as "service provider name" complaints.


Thanks! I appreciate the welcome, I hadn't read that before but i'll make sure to follow it!


----------



## jbrown67 (Jan 12, 2015)

kward said:


> You sir, are amazing and crazy talented - I am in awe! I hope I'm able to work with you some day. Wow.


Thanks! I hope so too!


----------



## Chris Dietzel (Apr 2, 2013)

Great artwork!    

(and bookmarked)


----------



## jbrown67 (Jan 12, 2015)

Chris Dietzel said:


> Great artwork!
> 
> (and bookmarked)


Thanks! I appreciate it!!


----------



## baldricko (Mar 14, 2014)

Marvellous work. Worth everyone of those dollars.


----------



## jbrown67 (Jan 12, 2015)

baldricko said:


> Marvellous work. Worth everyone of those dollars.


Thank you!


----------



## jbrown67 (Jan 12, 2015)

ireaderreview said:


> Excellent work.
> 
> We work with authors sometimes to promote their books. Often they need new covers. I'll contact you if there's a good fit.
> 
> You should reconsider not doing characters/people. Most book covers need people.


Thanks! Please feel free to contact me whenever!


----------



## jbrown67 (Jan 12, 2015)

A. S. Warwick said:


> Awesome work. Sadly out of my means at the moment, but one of theses days hopefully


Thanks, I appreciate it! Someday perhaps!


----------



## jbrown67 (Jan 12, 2015)

Becca Mills said:


> Gorgeous! Forget book covers ... I want those on my living room walls!


Thanks! That could happen!


----------



## jbrown67 (Jan 12, 2015)

rgbeckwith said:


> That is some beautiful work!
> 
> R.G.


thanks!


----------



## jbrown67 (Jan 12, 2015)

Tyler Danann said:


> Great talent and work mate! I may be interested in working with you.


Thanks! That would be great


----------



## jbrown67 (Jan 12, 2015)

A.A said:


> That's stunning!!


Thanks for sharing here!


----------



## jbrown67 (Jan 12, 2015)

Tommy Muncie said:


> Those are indeed some sweet pictures....I couldn't afford them on my current budget but I'm bookmarking this anyway in case things ever change!


Thanks!!


----------



## jbrown67 (Jan 12, 2015)

ireaderreview said:


> Excellent work.
> 
> We work with authors sometimes to promote their books. Often they need new covers. I'll contact you if there's a good fit.
> 
> You should reconsider not doing characters/people. Most book covers need people.


Thanks!! I've been doing more characters lately but I generally prefer environments


----------



## jbrown67 (Jan 12, 2015)

Sherry_Soule said:


> Amazing detail. You're very talented.


Thanks!


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

You have a sheepish talent! Well done!


----------



## JVRudnick (Sep 12, 2014)

OMG as they say...your work is wonderful Jeff....

I've emailed you a query on same!


----------



## jbrown67 (Jan 12, 2015)

Tyler Danann said:


> You have a sheepish talent! Well done!


Haha! Thank you!


----------



## jbrown67 (Jan 12, 2015)

JVRudnick said:


> OMG as they say...your work is wonderful Jeff....
> 
> I've emailed you a query on same!


Thanks! I don't believe I've received an email from you, would you mind sending it again?
Jeff


----------



## jbrown67 (Jan 12, 2015)

Sherry_Soule said:


> Amazing detail. You're very talented.


Thanks!


----------



## Reaper (Nov 5, 2013)

Cracking covers! Reminds me of some of the old Sega Master System and Nintendo games where the graphics could only handle like, six colours, so the game's artwork had to be really great to stoke the imagination!


----------



## jbrown67 (Jan 12, 2015)

Steven McKinnon said:


> Cracking covers! Reminds me of some of the old Sega Master System and Nintendo games where the graphics could only handle like, six colours, so the game's artwork had to be really great to stoke the imagination!


Thanks!


----------



## Rayne Hall (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice art, but I don't see any samples of book covers you've done. For that sort of money, I'd want to see how you design actual covers, and how you paint fantasy characters, not just landscapes.


----------



## jbrown67 (Jan 12, 2015)

Rayne Hall said:


> Nice art, but I don't see any samples of book covers you've done. For that sort of money, I'd want to see how you design actual covers, and how you paint fantasy characters, not just landscapes.


Thanks! I have a section with book covers on my website, but most of the paintings I posted are book covers. http://www.jeffbrowngraphics.com/book-covers

As I posted, I only do environment based work, so only small characters that aren't the focus. Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

Breathtaking.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Jeff, I think Rayne meant completed bookcovers--i.e. with typography added, not just the art.

Rayne--I don't think Jeff does the typography / layout for book covers (judging by his portfolio), which is not uncommon. Cover layout / design is a different skill set than just being an artist.

Apologies if I misunderstood either of you--feel free to correct me, but hopefully I saved a little back and forth for you


----------



## jbrown67 (Jan 12, 2015)

Anne Victory said:


> Jeff, I think Rayne meant completed bookcovers--i.e. with typography added, not just the art.
> 
> Rayne--I don't think Jeff does the typography / layout for book covers (judging by his portfolio), which is not uncommon. Cover layout / design is a different skill set than just being an artist.
> 
> Apologies if I misunderstood either of you--feel free to correct me, but hopefully I saved a little back and forth for you


Got it, thanks!!! I can do typography but I don't have any in my portfolio that I can show yet.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Those are some absolutely outstanding paintings. Brilliant work, Jeff!


----------



## jbrown67 (Jan 12, 2015)

SayWhat? said:


> Breathtaking.


Thanks!


----------

